# Quick set lite inquiry



## hulabelove0212 (11 mo ago)

Ok so I hope I'm doing this right. I have a question.... Here goes I started mudding and taping my drywall joints up with sheetrock joint compound but ran out so once that had dried my husband had purchased pro-form quickset lite 90 and says that it's pretty similar to what I had used originally so I mixed it up in the pan and applied it to the joints on the wall it dried two toned like whitish then towards the middle it's a greyish white. My canundrum is this when I went to sand it smooth the discolored greyish quickset is hard as a rock and will not sand. What can I do to get it to sand smooth? Or if sanding smooth isn't possible how can I remove said quickset from the drywall without damaging or having to replace my drywall? I'm an absolute newbie with drywalling and need some help/advice.. thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

you cant use them together. fastset is harder and wont sand away the same as regular mud. skim over it and dont sand down to the original problem layer. stick to either 1 or the other. regular mud is better for diy jobs. it also gives you a better end result.


----------

